# SCION: HERO - Discussion



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

I started a thread to discuss maybe running a SCION oneshot


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 27, 2007)

Whatchu got so far?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2007)

Scion rocks   

I found the relic ability I was looking for, in the Japanese Scion's description block it enumerates a 1 point relic ability that gives her blade a ranged attack in exchange for giving up her Parry DDV.  There is definitely more info in the book then is first apparent.  I do wish they'd put out a book of additional relics, weapons, Knacks, and other Pantheons, there is just so much stuff to cover.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

There will only be three books.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 27, 2007)

I like the idea of playing the backwoods scion of thor.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There will only be three books.




That would be where the wishing comes in, although I think they might consider putting out another book if there was a lot of interest.  Part of doing only three books is the included campaign that takes the characters from Scion to God.  Any other book would have to have nothing to do with the main campaign books, so a book adding more info on relics and Pantheons might be ok.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2007)

If this does work out I'd go with a street punk/rebel/ex-ganger scion of Thor.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

I think its pretty easy to infer how to create stuff, and a book of artifacts has always been in my mind not an exciting book to make.

Pantheons would be nice but I think this game takes a more toolbox approach to things, there is no set setting, do what you want with what they give you.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2007)

I guess so.  I do think that a 48 page intro story was a bit excessive and that f it was maybe 20-30 pages they could have added a few more Pantheons.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

Loose ideas follow:

Tokyo.

Crazy Titanspawn.

Lot of High-Tech Action.

But I need mopre time to read this weekend.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Loose ideas follow:
> 
> Tokyo.
> 
> ...





Sounds interesting.. I'll definitely want in on that


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe you guys can answer a question for me, why wouldn't absolutely everyone buy up legend at character creation?  Legend costs 8 x rating, so 24 + 32 = 56 exp, and by not buying it to start at most you can have level 1 boons and epics, and boons and epics are really expensive to by up later.  It seems like the rules are set up to make people max out Legend and Epics and then buy boons later.

Is there a reason to not buy at least legend 3?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys can answer a question for me, why wouldn't absolutely everyone buy up legend at character creation?  Legend costs 8 x rating, so 24 + 32 = 56 exp, and by not buying it to start at most you can have level 1 boons and epics, and boons and epics are really expensive to by up later.  It seems like the rules are set up to make people max out Legend and Epics and then buy boons later.
> 
> Is there a reason to not buy at least legend 3?



 Because not everyone min/maxes?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Because not everyone min/maxes?




There are only so many level 1 boons that you can buy since you have to buy relics for each.  I think that generally Legend 2 would be kinda limiting since level 1 boons aren't that good, same with level 1 epics, but legend 4 might be a bit too expensive depending on the concept.  Legend 3 looks like the sweet spot as far as having a good bit of points to spread around and still have cool powers and skills.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There are only so many level 1 boons that you can buy since you have to buy relics for each.  I think that generally Legend 2 would be kinda limiting since level 1 boons aren't that good, same with level 1 epics, but legend 4 might be a bit too expensive depending on the concept.  Legend 3 looks like the sweet spot as far as having a good bit of points to spread around and still have cool powers and skills.



 I guess, whatever fits your concept.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There are only so many level 1 boons that you can buy since you have to buy relics for each.  I think that generally Legend 2 would be kinda limiting since level 1 boons aren't that good, same with level 1 epics, but legend 4 might be a bit too expensive depending on the concept.  Legend 3 looks like the sweet spot as far as having a good bit of points to spread around and still have cool powers and skills.





Actually you need a relic to access Purviews.. not specific boons. Still trying to find out if you're restricted to the scion stuff for a particular god with your creation points (ie.. if as a Scion of Thor I want something other than the 3 purviews Thor has would I need to spend backgrounds to get them?)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats what I meant, you need to spend a pt of birthright or a bonus point on each purview.  At Legend 2 though you can only buy level 1 boons of each, so you do have to buy a relic for each.

It doesn't say you need to spend bonus points on non-parent boons, so I'd think not, as long as you spend a birthright to have a relic to channel it.  For instance my character concept has Loki with Thor when she receives her visitation.  The book gives the backstory on Loki that he is always betraying the gods and then trying to buy their forgiveness back, so I worked that in as an attempt by Loki to both get on Thor's good side and to confuse him.  He gave the scion a ring of Chaos that she uses to Channel Eye of The Storm.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

I have some more concrete details now, that I have had time to mull things over and draw some inspiration for a few places.  I am going to start the game in Tokyo and since it sounds like the two of you want to both be apart of the Aesir, at least from my initial glances at the thread, the duo will most likely be there tracking down a stolen Aesir artifact.  

Pretty much the action would be picking up in medias res, so we should get a firm idea of what the scions were doing before they got to Tokyo.  The object is important to Odin, and at first it was believed to be stolen by a rival pantheon, but the trail has revealed that the Titans and their minions may be ultimately responsible.  But this object is only one piece of many and the Titans may have brought here because another suspects piece of the “Artifact” may be near.

As a show of faith the Japanese gods have asked one of their scions to assist the duo in retrieving the objects and to prove that they were not responsible for the theft.  A scion of Tsuki-Yomi, Hirashi Toda, a street racer with some criminal ties.  The other details will come, go ahead and start making characters and we will fine tune from there.

*Hirashi Toda*


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

My scion of Thor was actually going to be from Tokyo, the best way to get her involved is to have a messenger from Thor tell her to help out her half-brother/sister in getting back the artifact from the titans and then she'd be good to go.

Here is her history and birthrights ala the sample characters:

History:  Kendal grew up in Tokyo, looking very different from everyone around her, including her mother, instead of her mother’s Oriental feature she had the pale fair-haired complexion of a stereotypical Nordic milkmaid.  Constantly teased for being different, Kendal was in an unending string of fights.  In high school the girl was staying out all night and bar hopping, until one night she mouthed off to the wrong gang.  They took it outside and the girl was enjoying the fight until one of her opponents took a beer bottle to the back of her skull.

The gangers were expecting to have a good time with her when she stopped putting up a fight, but someone showed up to put a stop to their fun, a red bearded giant of man that laid out the thugs two and three at a time.  Eventually it was just the two of them, and the man introduced himself as her father, Thor.  He told her he was proud of her, and explained what was going on with the Gods and the titans.  She agreed to help him out in taking on some titan-spawn when he offered to awaken her powers.  Kendal continued on after that first fight out of enjoyment, but also because having the world disappear out from under her wouldn’t really be all that great.

Birthrights:  Kendal received two gifts from her father, and surprisingly a gift from her Father’s enemy Loki, who he was shepherding around when Thor saved her.  From her father she received the boots of the Skywalker that leave traces of electricity and soft booms of thunder when she uses them.  Thor also gifted her with Skrymir, a great two handed sword, with a blade of solid lightning that she can loose for a few seconds.  Her final gift was from Loki, to create a bit of goodwill after yet another betrayal, and to stymie Thor.  Loki’s gift was the ring of storms, the embodiment of Chaos that also allows her to summon forth her mighty blade in a flash of lightning and a boom of thunder.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Still fine tuning the stats, I'm not sure if I want to use the last 4 BPs to up her strength to 4 or do something else with them, actually I'm not quite sure on the last 7bp, which I have tenatively slated for 3 skill and 1 strength.


```
ATTRIBUTES (8/6/4)
Strength:	3[2]		Perception:	2	Charisma:	3
Dexterity:	4[2]		Intelligence:	2	Manipulation:	2
Stamina:	4[2]		Wits:		3	Appearance:	4

ABILITIES (30)
Athletics (F):	5	Brawl (F):	3	Control (F): 		1
Melee (F):	5	Presence (F):	3	Thrown (F):		1
Fortitude:	3	Integrity:	3	Larceny:		3
Awareness:	2	Stealth:	2	Marksmanship:		3

Birthrights
Boots of the Skywalker (Sky)				1
Ring of Storms (Chaos, Summon Skrymir)		2
Mark of Odin (Death, Guardian, War)			3
Skrymir (Spatha 2 enhancements, 1 power)		3
Accuracy +1, Damage +5L, Defense +1, Speed 3; Range of Legend x5

Virtues:				Will Power:	6/6
Courage		2			Legend:	3(9/9)
Endurance	3			Health:		
Expression	1			Soak:		6B/4L/2A
Loyalty		3			Armor:

Dodge Defense: 8 ((4+5+3)/2+2)
Parry Defense: 7 ((4+5+1)/2+2)

Weapons
Skrymir: 
(Melee) Accuracy 10[2 auto], Damage +10L, Parry DV 7, Speed 3
(Ranged) Accuracy 10[2 auto], Damage +10L, Range 15, Speed 3

Boons (10/10)					Knacks
Epic Strength		2	Holy Bound, Uplifting Might
Epic Stamina		2	Self-Healing, Damage Conversion
Epic Dexterity		2	Untouchable Opponent, Trick  Shooter
Sky's Grace		1
Eye of the Storm		1
Wind’s Freedom		2

BP (15/15 spent)
Legend +1, Relic 4, Athletics 4+5, Melee 4+5
```


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good start she may know Hirashi Toda already depending on her background.

She has alot of Epic Stats, probably reduce those and use the points elsewhere being a brawler type, I would suggest Strength and Stamina staying.  And then using XP to build up the other stuff, the sample characters only have 2 maybe three at most Epic stats.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Just her normal appearance in comparision to the Asian phenotype would make her stand out, add in the fact that she is appearance 4 and she really stands out.  Even without any divine gifts she stood out pretty highly in the punk/criminal world due to her appearance and her propensity for not taking any crap.

Toki, Thor only gives 2 purveiws, Sky which she has the level 2 (meaning level 1 is redundant) and she can't take level 3 not that she'd want it.  The only other boon I'm interested in I can't take yet since its a level 3.  I'm also not really big on Giants blood and creating thralled animals.

I only put the dot in Epic Appearance since I didn't know where else to put it.  Thor is a Physical deity, he only grants 2 purveiws so that naturally channels any scions into Epic stats.  Thor isn't really even the worst in that Regard, his wife Sif only grants Fertility I believe, and fertility only works on plants so her scions have plants and social epic abilities and nothing else.  On the other hand you have some gods granting 8 or 9 purveiws.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Understood, but I would rather have only a few epic abilities at first, she would stand out regardless, but I don't see that as worthy of a point yet, since that really isn't her concept more so then a brawler, and from the sample guy in the book he only has two epic stats and all that.  Let me look and see what else you can spend points on.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll drop the epic appearance since it isn't the focus of the character.

I would point out that Eric Donner, the Scion in the book isn't quite rules legal, but that other scions do have more in the realm of epic abilities.  Eric's gun should cost 5(2 of which must be Bonus Points), but he only has 1 bonus point after spending 14 BPs on Legend 4.

I'd be fine with dropping the Epic Dexterity and Appearance, dropping my skills to 3, and dropping my strength to 3 to free up 7 BP, and go legend 4 with the Epic Attributes points going into Epic Strength 3 + Epic Stamina 3 + Epic Dex 1.  Originally she was built as Legend 4 with Eye of The Storm and a 3 in each of the Epic Physicals, but I dropped her down to diversify a bit, but I was having a hard time of coming up with ways to spend all 10 boon/epics since the boons I'm interested in are generally level 3, and you don't need to buy the level 2 before you get the level 3.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'll drop the epic appearance since it isn't the focus of the character.
> 
> I would point out that Eric Donner, the Scion in the book isn't quite rules legal, but that other scions do have more in the realm of epic abilities.  Eric's gun should cost 5(2 of which must be Bonus Points), but he only has 1 bonus point after spending 14 BPs on Legend 4.
> 
> I'd be fine with dropping the Epic Dexterity and Appearance, dropping my skills to 3, and dropping my strength to 3 to free up 7 BP, and go legend 4 with the Epic Attributes points going into Epic Strength 3 + Epic Stamina 3 + Epic Dex 1.  Originally she was built as Legend 4 with Eye of The Storm and a 3 in each of the Epic Physicals, but I dropped her down to diversify a bit, but I was having a hard time of coming up with ways to spend all 10 boon/epics since the boons I'm interested in are generally level 3, and you don't need to buy the level 2 before you get the level 3.




I looked at three sample characters and they only had 2 epic attributes, so I wager two is a good starting point for any Scion, just starting out.

Not too over the top.

And even if you don't like the boons, they may add some dimension to her character, even if they are not mechanically an advantage in the game.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

The sky one boon is jump further, but spend a Legend to do it.  She can already jump far thanks to her Mighty Bound Knack at no cost, and she has the Level 2 boon which lets her fly for the entire scene by spending legend + willpower.  I'll pass on that one,  I guess I have to rejigger my bonus points to pick up more purviews.  She isn't a team player so the guardian purview except for the level 3 don't fit her personality, meaning I have to pick up non-Thor purviews.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The sky one boon is jump further, but spend a Legend to do it.  She can already jump far thanks to her Mighty Bound Knack at no cost, and she has the Level 2 boon which lets her fly for the entire scene by spending legend + willpower.  I'll pass on that one,  I guess I have to rejigger my bonus points to pick up more purviews.  She isn't a team player so the guardian purview except for the level 3 don't fit her personality, meaning I have to pick up non-Thor purviews.



 Sounds like maybe you should look at another parent that has purviews that more fit her, lol.

I am also always leery of the not a team player aspect, what does that mean to her?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sounds like maybe you should look at another parent that has purviews that more fit her, lol.
> 
> I am also always leery of the not a team player aspect, what does that mean to her?




Not all the gods are equal, most have 1-3 epic attributes and 1 or 2 purviews, and then you see gods with 4 or 5 Epics and 5 or 6 purviews.  Thor is just one of those gods with only 2 purviews and 3 Epics.  I like the Sky Purview, and the level 3 boon from Guardian, but not the level 1 or 2 boons.  When the parent only has 2 purviews and is focused on epics, it shapes the scion towards epics.  It just seems like some of the gods were stuck in as after thoughts.  Thor is cool for story reasons, he is the most well known Aesir God, and he does have good favored skills, but his Purviews could use a bit of a boost, same with his wife Sif.

The guardian purview is about being able to track someone you put under your protection, and eventually creating wards.  The wards are cool and all, but the first two boons make the character specifically focused on protecting others, as opposed to stepping in just when needed.  She isn't against working with others or doing the right thing, but Guardian 1 and 2 mean that the character's focus is being a protector.  Its like being a Knight vs being a fighter.  Kendal is a fighter, she isn't sir Gallahad.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you are taking too narrow a view on the Guardian boons.

One allows Kendal to know if something that is important to her is in danger, she could use that on a vehicle, on her home, or even just her phone?  The second allows her to do the same with a person.  I don't see why she would not want to have that, she does not have to use it to actually defend anyone like some knight but just know when something bad is happening to her stuff or the things she claims.

A fighter fights for dominance, but dominance is nothing if someone breaks the stuff or takes the things you fought for in the first place.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that I have access to my book again, of the sample characters, the average number of Epic Attributes is 4, (25/6 = 4.25) 5+4+2+6+2+4.  If she just went with Str/Dex/Sta she'd be under the curve.

Bear in mind that boons are much more expensive then epic attributes.  With an epic attribute 1 pt is 1 pt, with a boon you have to spend a point of birthright and a pt of boon (or 2).  The characters are encourged by the book (it points out that epics are the best deal at creation and that you can pick up boons later, and even pick them up out of order if you want)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Now that I have access to my book again, of the sample characters, the average number of Epic Attributes is 4, (25/6 = 4.25) 5+4+2+6+2+4.  If she just went with Str/Dex/Sta she'd be under the curve.
> 
> Bear in mind that boons are much more expensive then epic attributes.  With an epic attribute 1 pt is 1 pt, with a boon you have to spend a point of birthright and a pt of boon (or 2).  The characters are encourged by the book (it points out that epics are the best deal at creation and that you can pick up boons later, and even pick them up out of order if you want)



 I will look again, I may have misread the sheets.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

I misadded, its 3.83 average, she is still under that with just physical epics.  I would point out that of the 2 characters with 2 epics, 1 is legend 4 with Rating 3 boon, and the other has 3 points into her pantheon purveiw so she got them at the same cost as regular epic stats as opposed to the normal boon cost.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I misadded, its 3.83 average, she is still under that with just physical epics.  I would point out that of the 2 characters with 2 epics, 1 is legend 4 with Rating 3 boon, and the other has 3 points into her pantheon purveiw so she got them at the same cost as regular epic stats as opposed to the normal boon cost.



 Well currently unless my math is off Kendal is at 7 Epic points of attributes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 30, 2007)

Gee I feel bad.. I'm not at all physically epiced up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

Also the Sky Purview Boon level 1 is freaking pretty amazing, considering the second rank does not protect you from falling the first one does though from ANY height, and you can reduce any knockback to just one yard.

Plus it further doubles her already greatly increased jumping range.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well currently unless my math is off Kendal is at 7 Epic points of attributes.




The average is 3.83 seperate epic attributes, thats not that amount that they spent in them. The average amount spent is 5 epics per character, but that isn't a fair test since pantheon specific boons which the lower epics characters are pretty invested in aren't all equal.  The Aesir boon creates mind thralls, if your character isn't into that which I don't really see most being into, that'll cut down on your boon expenditures.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2007)

I think we are discussing two different points here, let me get home and I will be able to actually sit down and work the numbers.

I just feel better having the characters starting with more narrow usage of epic attributes book be damned.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm still trying to find rules for language (since I'm doing an american scion in Japan)


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

Kain, they aren't in there, its probably just assumed that Scions can speak any language that they need to.

Toki, I updated her sheet, I dropped the epic Appearance for Sky's Grace, and dropped her strength to pick up some more purviews via birthright.

She ends up with Sly's Grace and the Mark of Odin, an earing that gives her access to Death, Guardian, and War purviews.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Name: Anna “Lup0” Barking-Dog (aka Anna 'Lodges')
Calling: Private Detective
Pantheon: The Aesir
Nature: Trickster
God: Loki

Description: A woman of American-Indian decent (Crow Nation) with extensive tattoos on both arms. (Right Arm: Massive wolf in chains (Fenrir), Left Arm: A long monstrous serpent that extends down her arm to her wrist before looping back to bit at it's own tail (Midguard serpent))

Background: Born to a single mother on the reservation, Anna's mother was run off by her family's bias towards her 'halfbreed' daughter. As a result she grew up in the gutter of the Dallas/Fort Worth area as her mother moved from job to job (typically 2 or 3 jobs at once) while trying to keep a daughter who seemed cursed to get into trouble at the very least opportunity.
Despite this she learned a code to live by. Honor your word. Family matters. Return good for good, and bad for bad.

She learned quickly she could lie with the best and play nearly anyone for a patsy but typically she used her knack for guile to keep out of trouble and to avoid the gangs that ran the areas she lived in. Occasionally she would turn the tables on those who fleeced the weak and gullible. 
Then her mother was gunned down and she was written off as 'wrong place-wrong time'. Lupo turned her knack for reading a scene, asking questions that people couldn't avoid answering and manipulating people to work. Soon enough she found out who was in the car that gunned her mother down, and who they were gunning for. A word here, a rumor there, and she had the two gangs moving towards a 'truce'. She managed to be there at the right moment, and suddenly.. her world changed.

She could see the threads of the event as her machinations came to fruition.  It was as if a sheet had been lifted and the real world came into focus. She had been good at manipulating people before, but now she was unbelievable. In ten minutes, she had almost all the gang members of both gangs shooting at each other. When it was all said and done, she found herself and one other standing in the ruins of the truce. Her father, Loki, who had come to help her though her revenge and ensuing Visitation.
She wandered though a variety of events as she grew in power and knowledge, falling in with an uncle of hers who was an investigator. She picked up her license as she turned 19 and started up her own firm.

She muddled though her life, and the odd 'event' and 'favor' for her father. An investigation into a vanished coed led her into conflict with a 'half sister' who had sided with the titans in an elaborate scheme  with giant-blood tainted crystal meth. When the smoke cleared, she and her ally (a scion of Thor) were the only ones standing. The renegade scion and her ally, a scion of Raiden, had been killed in the fight along with a trio of giants. The fallout from that fight came back to haunt her as she was informed by a messenger that she 'owed' a debt of honor to Raiden and was sent to Japan to make amends.


```
ATTRIBUTES (8/6/4)
Strength:	2		Perception:	4		Charisma:	3
Dexterity:	3 [2]       	Intelligence:	3 		Manipulation:	4 [2]
Stamina:	2		Wits:		4[2]		Appearance:	2

ABILITIES (30)
Academics: 	2		Athletics: 	2		Awareness: 	  3
Brawl (F):       2		Control:          2		Empathy (F) 	  2
Investigation:  2		Larceny (F):   3		Marksmanship: 2
Melee: 	2		Occult (F): 	2		Presence: 	  2
Stealth (F): 	4		Survival: 	1		Thrown: 	  1

Birthrights
Relic: Ring 3 (Access: Chaos, Fire. Guide)        
Guide: Coyote Spirit: 3

Virtues:				Will Power:	6/6
Courage	2			Legend:	3(9/9)
Endurance	3			Health:		0/-1/-1/-2/-2/-4
Expression	3			Soak:		A:0/L:1/B:2
Loyalty	2			Armor:

Dodge Defense: (Dex: 3 + Athletics: 2 + Legend: 3/2 =4) 
Parry Defense: (Dex: 3 + Brawl/Melee 2 + Legend:3 + Weapon +?/2)

Weapons

Boons (10/10)					Knacks
Epic Manipulation: 2                             God's Honest, Takes One to Know One,
                      					 Blurt It Out
Epic Wits:2                                         Instant Investigator, Rabbit Reflexes
Epic Dexterity: 2                                  Lightning Sprinter, Untouchable Oppoent 
Chaos:                                               Eye of the Storm, Hornet's Nest
Fire:                                                   Fire Immunity

BP (15/)
Legend  +1(7), Virtue +1 (3), Birthrights +1 (1), Knack +1(3), Ability +1 (1, Favored)
```


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

Just to give you some insight on the tone of things I am going with the premise that most of the other pantheons have already fallen to the Titans, i.e. ones that are not described in the book.  There are probably scattered gods from other pantheons but not many.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

Those stats make me wonder how she would have survived a 2v2 fight against a pair of scions, let alone a pair of Scions backed up by giants.  She isn't tough enough to take a single hit from a giant's club (11B + successes) she'll take more damage in a single hit then she has health levels and that is with the giant only getting 1 net success, and it gets an attack every 4 ticks.

She doesn't have any means of self-defense against a normal human let alone titan-spawn.  If nothing else she should have epic dexterity to up her Dodge DV so that she doesn't get hit that often and so that she can have a chance of hitting the bad guys.  A weapon might help too.

A giant is legend 3, and a tough legend 3 at that with Epic Strength and Stamina 2 and regular Strength 6 and Stamina 5.  The things have a soak of 2A/5L/7B.

The example Loki scion for example has a dot of Epic Stamina, and a Level 5 weapon


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Those stats make me wonder how she would have survived a 2v2 fight against a pair of scions, let alone a pair of Scions backed up by giants.  She isn't tough enough to take a single hit from a giant's club (11B + successes) she'll take more damage in a single hit then she has health levels and that is with the giant only getting 1 net success, and it gets an attack every 4 ticks.
> 
> She doesn't have any means of self-defense against a normal human let alone titan-spawn.  If nothing else she should have epic dexterity to up her Dodge DV so that she doesn't get hit that often and so that she can have a chance of hitting the bad guys.  A weapon might help too.
> 
> ...





Well for 1, she wouldn't face them direct. (and to be honest I picture her using a forklift/truck)

Truthfully I spent most of the weekend on a Scion of Thor but you beat me to the punch.

And I'm still looking for gear/weapons.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

Toki would it be ok if the two of us fought a single Giant as an arena match?  I'd like to get a handle on things, and I think that'd be the best way to do it before getting into the story, it'll let you get a handle on how much the two of us can take on without being too far over our head.  I think the two of us against a single Giant would be a pretty big stretch, but I don't really know.  Even if it were two of Kendal I wouldn't be sure that they would win.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

I quess it's back to the drawing board if you really think she can't pull her weight.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well for 1, she wouldn't face them direct. (and to be honest I picture her using a forklift/truck)
> 
> Truthfully I spent most of the weekend on a Scion of Thor but you beat me to the punch.
> 
> And I'm still looking for gear/weapons.




We can certainly both be scions of Thor, that wouldn't be a problem when its a group of just two combat capability is not a bad thing.  I also have a Scion of Artemis I could use if you'd rather your thor scion, but the Artemis Scion isn't really built for melee.

I'd honestly forsee a giant just picking up and then throwing said truck/forklift a mile straight up.  Its not really reasonable to expect no direct combat in a game about heroes combating titans.  By weapons I actually meant Relic weapons that could make up for her weak combat stats.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> We can certainly both be scions of Thor, that wouldn't be a problem when its a group of just two combat capability is not a bad thing.  I also have a Scion of Artemis I could use if you'd rather your thor scion, but the Artemis Scion isn't really built for melee.
> 
> I'd honestly forsee a giant just picking up and then throwing said truck/forklift a mile straight up.  Its not really reasonable to expect no direct combat in a game about heroes combating titans.  By weapons I actually meant Relic weapons that could make up for her weak combat stats.





Pulled her ..

Will work on her and go for something more useful.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I quess it's back to the drawing board if you really think she can't pull her weight.




I honestly don't know either way, none of us have actually run a combat.  I suspect she wouldn't because the book suggests that even non-warrior scions take epic stamina or dex just for survivability.  Thats why I want Toki to run us a fight with the two of us against a giant, so we can figure it out.

If you decide not to go with your Loki, go with your Thor and I'll switch to my Artemis.  But combat ability is important in this game, look at the the Scion of Aphrodite, he has a pair of relic pistols and Epic Dex 2 to boost his ability to hit and his DVs, and he can spend a legend point to double his DV bonus from Epic Dexterity for the scene.

Either way though I would like to run a combat with the Loki Scion and Kendal against a giant.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

Its a two-fisted adventure, everyone fights some of the time.

Sure although honestly if you are familiar at all with Exalted then it is pretty easy to figure out what you need, I would suggest even if you are not a combatant type you have some type of defense to survive.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

You would be better off just rolling the combat real time, doing it on play by post would take like a week to do anything useful, and I would rather spend a week role playing then roll-playing


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

Drop the Evil Eye spell for Epic Dexterity 2 and you are good to go defensively, its a +2 DV, and when its really important spend a Legend for it to be a +4 for a scene.  That can at least keep you going defensively.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

fixed it.. I think.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

I played out the combat, and honestly Luppo didn't come up except as a way to drain the Giant's Legend points since it would use a legend point every time it got hit to turn it into Bashing so that it could soak more of the damage.  Against just Luppo she would have been crushed.  But a 1v1 of a combat focused beast vs a non combat guy wouldn't ever really favor the non-fighter.  Luppo was using a desert eagle so that she could actually hurt the thing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I played out the combat, and honestly Luppo didn't come up except as a way to drain the Giant's Legend points since it would use a legend point every time it got hit to turn it into Bashing so that it could soak more of the damage.  Against just Luppo she would have been crushed.  But a 1v1 of a combat focused beast vs a non combat guy wouldn't ever really favor the non-fighter.  Luppo was using a desert eagle so that she could actually hurt the thing.





Bck to the drawing board.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Bck to the drawing board.



 I think you will be fine.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think you will be fine.





Oh I think Shal is right. You do tend to put your palyers in a high combat tempo game.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Oh I think Shal is right. You do tend to put your palyers in a high combat tempo game.



 I actually hate doing combat actually, but I do it to heighten the scene as needed.

If you want to change your character fine, but I figure as long as you can avoid getting hurt or mitigating the damage you should be fine.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I actually hate doing combar actually, but I do it to highten the scene as needed.
> 
> If you want to change your character fine, but I figure as long as you can avoid getting hurt or mitigatin the damage you should be fine.





Alright.. and fyi Shal.. it's Lup with 1 p


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2007)

What I meant was that she was just fine, not that you should redo her.  She didn't add much in the way of damage, but she kept dropping the guys Legend by forcing him to spend it on making her bullets into Bashing, so she certainly contributed, she is fine.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2007)

Yay.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2007)

So how is that you two scions came to work together?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2007)

Well I figure that Lupa came to Japan to repay her 'honor debt' for killing a Scion of Raiden. Or sent as a 'favor' to teh Japanese gods.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2007)

I figured that Kendal was told that her cousin was coming to town to help her do something for the family.  Thor lets her know something was stolen from the family and Lupa is there to help her look for it since Kendal isn't big on the investigative abilities.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I figured that Kendal was told that her cousin was coming to town to help her do something for the family.  Thor lets her know something was stolen from the family and Lupa is there to help her look for it since Kendal isn't big on the investigative abilities.



 Alright my next question do the two of you like working together and how long have you known each other before the first scene picks up?

The first scene will most likely be an action scene of some sort.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2007)

Hmm.. figure she's just arrivved in Japan.

So most likely she's on the way to being presented/introduced.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2007)

They might have known each other for maybe a day at most I'd figure,.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2007)

Alright so fresh acquaintances, how did they meet, lets work this out, ask questions of me as needed, and I will answer.

The only thing the players know is that they have been charged to find the head of a spear.  It was dear to Odin, and he would grant much favor to the Gods/Scions who returned it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2007)

Ifigure that Lupe was.. "Go help her. Help the Japanese to make up for blowing up one of their kinfolk."


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2007)

Kendal was probably told to pick Lupe up at the air port, and that together they'd be looking for something of Kendal's grandfather's that was taken.  She might have been given a few more details, but honestly she is the muscle in this, not the brains so It'd be more likely for Lupe to get the info instead of her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kendal was probably told to pick Lupe up at the air port, and that together they'd be looking for something of Kendal's grandfather's that was taken.  She might have been given a few more details, but honestly she is the muscle in this, not the brains so It'd be more likely for Lupe to get the info instead of her.




Of course she's not going to like a scion of loki as her 'backup' either huh?


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2007)

She hasn't met any other Scions of the Aesir so she'll probably reserve judgement.  Its not like she isn't considered a trouble maker by others though anyway.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2007)

Well I admit that Lupa would rather have her great grandfather claim her than her father. (Her grandfather was a scion of coyote..the indian trickster.. they should have done a few otehrs)


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm sorry about this but with my job Co-Op and another semester starting up shortly my schedule is really going to change around and I'm not quite sure how yet.  I want to keep myself down to a few games until I know how things will work out, and I wanted to let you know now rather then later in the middle of the game that something is up.  I should be able to continue on with Legacy and Werewolf, but I don't want to add to that for now.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2007)

NP, I guess this will go on the back burner unless Kain wishes to continue.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> NP, I guess this will go on the back burner unless Kain wishes to continue.





I'm game.. but it won't be the same without shal


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm game.. but it won't be the same without shal



 Much agreed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 27, 2007)

Quessing that the game is dead/on hiatus?


----------

